# Google's privacy policy draws fire from Europe



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Google could be facing penalties and fines from across the Atlantic, as the search giants failure to bring its policies in line with European privacy rules has prompted six nations to pursue enforcement actions against the company.

But Tuesdays legal maneuvering may have implications beyond Googles pocketbook. Services like the upcoming Glass computerized eyewear that depend on the breadth of information gathered by Google could be impacted by European opposition to the companys unified privacy policy. After all, its that policy that makes such services possible.

Google introduced its unified privacy policy more than a year ago. The policy condensed more than 70 privacy policies governing assorted products into a single set of rules, allowing Google to collect user information into a single database. Google argues that such an approach not only lets it deliver better search resultsfor example, distinguishing between Jaguar the car and jaguar the animalbut also gives it the ability to deliver sophisticated calendar and travel information.

Read More


----------

